# new tumbler & questions



## Trying not to break it (Nov 30, 2005)

hi  everyone,  have my new tumbler and need some help. i have been cleaning some old beer bottles and mason jars. the mason jars are coming  out great, but the beer bottles still have some deep scraches. i tumble on high for 4 days. would additional tumbling help or are  the scraches to deep to get out? thanks for any help,   rhona


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 30, 2005)

tumbler


----------



## capsoda (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey Rhona, Try slower speed longer time or maybe a courser cutting abrasive and check daily daily. Sometime scratches can be so deep that getting them out would remove to much detail and ruin the bottle. Looks like your doing a nice job though.


----------



## diggerjeff (Nov 30, 2005)

some deep scratches you will have to live with! if you over tumble you will cut away at the embossing.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 30, 2005)

Just keep in mind that to eliminate a scratch you would have to cut the depth of the scratch off the height of the embossing.  not always worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 1, 2005)

hi all,  thanks for the advice. i'm going to try cuting for 3 more days and if not any better thats it.  can you take a bottle out and check it and but it back in the same solution or do you have to clean the copper and start over again?  thanks again for the help,   rhona


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Dec 1, 2005)

You have to clean everything and start the process all over again Rhona. It can be a pain. If you are using 1200 grit cutter, 7 days won't hurt anything. 600 grit is another story. In fact, I wouldn't use 600 grit on *anything* with embossment. You can polish for as long as you want. I usually polish for about 4 days after I have cut it. Hope this helps,  Kelley


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi Rhona nice machine![]Here is a trick that works quite nicely... take a 400 to 600 fine grit emery paper hand sand out the "flaw", then use the 1200 silicon cutter... tumble for 4 to 5 days..... then polish  works like a charm on scratches, lip chips etc.. The resulting finish on the flaw will look factory. My customers have been tickled with the results! Taz


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Taz, you come up with a way to tumble a turtle ink yet? I thought about tapeing over the burst top lip and just using a base stopple on both top and bottom. I just hate to try something new on the only turtle I've got. I believe it is a pretty scarce ink.  Kelley


----------



## capsoda (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey Kelley, Try a couple thick coats of finger nail polish on the sheared area of a test bottle first . I've had good results with it.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks Warren, if I get up the nerve to tumble it, I'll be sure and coat the burst lip.  Kelley


----------



## bearswede (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey, Kelly...

 Throw a little light on that gem you're hiding in the corner... You must have a photo you could share with us...


 Ron


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 2, 2005)

hi kelly  and taz,  thanks for the advise and help.  i am using 1200 grit silicon cutter.  my husband gave me some 500 grit emery paper and show me how it was used .  i tried it tonight, he does a better job or did it quicker then i could.  i think i will enlist his help as he is stronger then i am[].  i'll let you know how it goes.  thanks again so much for the help,   rhona


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey Ron, I posted these pics not too long ago but I'll put em up again. I have never seen one on Ebay or at an online auction house. Kovell's list it at $330.00 but I put little stock in their price guide. We don't get bottle shows here in the Panhandle of Texas so I am limited on accurate information. It is embossed SMFG Co. Taz took a guess and it makes sense :Sanford Manufacturing Co. This is a smooth base and I dug it from an 1870's-1880's  pit.  Kelley


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Dec 3, 2005)

Full view


----------



## bearswede (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice bottle, Kelly... I remember it now...

 These senior moments are getting longer and more frequent!!!!!


 Ron

 PS... I see you passed on the Baker's Bitters...


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey Ron, I actually put a bid in on it, and had it for a few hours. I believe the winner got it for $139.00. I put in $125.00. I keep tellin my wife these things are an investment for our grandchildren and she keeps rollin her eyes.[sm=rolleyes.gif] Go figure! lol Kelley


----------



## capsoda (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey Kelly, Cleaning supply wholesalers carry a cleaning solution for cleaning aluminium that will take that white stuff out of bottles. The solution is made from hydrofloric and phosforic acid. Pour the solution IN the bottle and don't leave it fore more than 10 min. Time it, don't leave it for more than 10 min! If a little spills on the outside of the bottle just wipe it off. NEVER submerce a bottle in this stuff, it will etch the outside of the bottle for some reason but not the inside. You can actually watch the frosting come loose and sink to the bottom of the bottle. []  When done rinse with water and wash with soap and water. Do this outside it makes a smell, [:'(]  causes stains,messes up counter tops and sinks and really POs the little woman. [] It really works great.


----------

